# Why is there not a freebsd usb image?



## unistd001 (Sep 14, 2009)

??????


----------



## tangram (Sep 14, 2009)

unistd001 said:
			
		

> ??????



I don't think that's a polite way to address a forum or a project. Are you playing for something? I was under the impression that FreeBSD was free because you're demanding things as if the project owed you something.

FreeBSD 8.0-BETA4 and previous BETAs already have memstick images available as you could have read here.


----------

